# Is One Better Than The Other?



## MJS (May 11, 2006)

There are quite a few grappling arts out there, BJJ, Wrestling and Sombo to name a few.  Looking back at some of the past UFC events, guys like Randy, Mark Kerr, Dan Severn and Mark Coleman, have certainly made their mark with their wrestling ability.  

My question is:  given all of the grappling arts out there, is one better than the other?  I would think that they'd all have their strengths and weaknesses.  What would be the pros/cons to training one compared to another?

Mike


----------



## Andrew Green (May 11, 2006)

Well, same as looking at none grappling arts, the answer is always yes.  Some are btter then others, somtimes by a huge gap.

Of course *which* ones depends entirely on the criteria you use to judge them 

From a MMA perspective the answer is no different, what grappling art is best will be based on what other skills you use and how you tend to fight.  Someone like Chuck Liddell, who is a great KO puncher needs very strong Wrestling skills to stay on his feet.  Someone like Royce who is very patient, comfortable on the bottom and doesn't like to strike needs great JJ . submission skills.  Another fighter that likes the ground, but likes more action and scrambles would probably need a catch or pure Submission grappling regime (no gi's). 


What all of them have in common that makes them work in MMA is a competive format which captures areas of the whole.


----------



## MattJ (May 13, 2006)

I agree with Andrew. I think the context is very important before you can make a determination. Is the person training a stand-up art as well? Is it for competition or self-defense? Etc.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 15, 2006)

From what I've seen, wrestler's are very good at takedowns, maybe better than the other grappling styles, as that is the focus of wrestling. However, Once on the ground they seem pretty useless, just holding you down, and not doing much else. I can't say how many times I got frustrated watching a MMA event, where there was a takedown by a wrestler, and a 10 minute long pin down, with not much else.


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far!  To answer Matts' question...I was looking to discuss the strong/weak points of the various grappling arts, so as far as the scenario goes...competition, sd, etc....it can be pretty open ended.:ultracool 

Mike


----------

